# Google &quot;Seeks Fungus&quot;



## showmethefungus (May 12, 2013)

Mushroom story that appeared on an Ohio site. Shroomers will love


----------



## showmethefungus (May 12, 2013)

Simply Google "seeks fungus" and go to the link


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------

